# Merida 40-D vs Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola a todos estoy a un paso de adquirir alguna de estas dos bicicletas solo que ay un problema en el lugar donde vivo no ay dealer de Merida y no la he podido probar, la Specialized ya la probe en un estacionamiento y la vdd siento que con lo que vale tal ves pueda conseguir algo mas equipado en otra marca pero me gustaria saber que opinan y escuchar los comentarios de algunos que hayan manejado cualquiera de estas marcas

Un saludo y gracias de antemano

Rolando


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rguzman said:


> Hola a todos estoy a un paso de adquirir alguna de estas dos bicicletas solo que ay un problema en el lugar donde vivo no ay dealer de Merida y no la he podido probar, la Specialized ya la probe en un estacionamiento y la vdd siento que con lo que vale tal ves pueda conseguir algo mas equipado en otra marca pero me gustaria saber que opinan y escuchar los comentarios de algunos que hayan manejado cualquiera de estas marcas
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano
> 
> Rolando


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Una rodada en un estacionamiento realmente casi no sirve para tomar una decisión y aquí en nuestro país va a estar medio difícil probarla en el monte .

DE las bicis que mencionas y en esos modelos lo mas importante para mí es el cuadro , Specialized sería mi elección por mucho .

Si por " conseguir algo más equipado " te refieres a mejores componentes entonces lánzate a Laredo y vete a Pro-Bike ahí seguro tu dinero te va a rendir más y tendrás otras opciones muy buenas en bicis de precios similares.

El consejo no es muy bueno para las tiendas nacionales , pero la economía está cañona y hay que hacer rendir el dinerito , suerte.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

entonces me recomiendas mejor ir por un buen cuadro como lo es la specialized? es una lastima que las opciones sean tan limitadas pero creo que es mejor probarla aunque sea en el estacionamiento a comprar la merida a ciegas por internet


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Asi como estan publicadas en sus paginas, la Specialized. Trae mejores componentes.

Merida fabrica las Specialized y hablando de dos hardtails de nivel similar, el cuadro hace poca diferencia.

Escribeles a estos cuates... http://www.crazycatcyclery.com/

Si mal no recuerdo tienen o tenian una tienda en Juarez o te enviaban las cosas a este lado. Manejan varias marcas, entre ellas Giant y Spesh.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Merida vs. Specialized*

Saludos, estoy de acuerdo en que si estas decidido por cualquiera de esas dos bicis veas cual de las 2 opciones resulte mejor relación pesos/bicicleta, en realidad los cuadros no van a ser muy diferentes... Las 2 están equipadas más o menos igual (en la página una trae 100mm y la otra 80, los frenos de una son Hayes y la otra usa Tektro), según los números que ponen en la geometría (y si los interprete bien!), la spec. se va a sentir ligeramente más estable y te haría las subidas ligeramente más sencillas que la merida (realmente no hay casi nada de dif.), aunque supongo que ha de ser más pesado el cuadro, la merida en cambio tendería a ser mas maniobrable. Creo que las diferencias serian prácticamente imperceptible en todo caso. Si la merida fuera la mas bara yo me iría por esa sin un solo problema, de hecho tengo una merida desde hace 5 años y es la bici que más veces ruedo, me ha servido hasta de transporte urbano! Ahora que si puedes pasarte del otro lado, quizá los varos te rindan un poco más, aunque no necesariamente. Specialized tiene buenas cosas pero no dramáticamente mas buenas, podrías echarle un ojo también a las Giant, que también tienen distribuidor en México y no suelen ser muy manchados, de hecho, según recuerdo tienen el mismo precio de lista que los gringos.
Mucha suerte con tu búsqueda y diviértete buscándole!

El Rivas


----------



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

gracias por sus consejos la verdad ya no se ni por cual decidirme me gustaria mucho poder probar una merida para sentirla desafortunadamente aqui no ay distribuidores ahora que tambien estube checando otra opcion y que es un poco mas economica el unico detalle es que no la tienen en existencia y tendria que esperar algunas semanas y tramitar una american express para poder comprarla jaja es la orbea sate se ve muy completa no se que les paresca a ustedes que llevan mucho mas tiempo en la montaña


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, yo me iría por la mas bara de las 3... no he rodado una Orbea pero ahorita estoy armando una Lanza 29, te puedo comentar que no esta pesado el cuadrito, esta bien hechecito y acabado (no es un Turner ni un Intense pero se ve bien), tiene algunos detalles no tan bonitos como que el cable del desviador delantero pasa por abajo del B.B. y otro que a mi en lo personal no me afecta es que no le caben llantas arriba de 29x2.2 (en la 26 nunca he usado arriba de 2.2, regularmente uso 1.95 - 2.0) esta bici va a sustituir a una merida que ha dado guerra por algunos años...
Si para que te rindan los varito tienes que esperar un poco pues mejor espérate, que a cualquiera de las 3 les puedes ir cambiando cosas que se gasten/no te gusten/rompan, en fin, suerte!

El Rivas


----------

